# starting advice for modifying P/U resistors and pots to try to get 'the sound'



## jsnto (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi sent away for a lovely Japanese Fender Aerodyne bass (love it!) put a hip shot bridge on it (beautiful) and Lindy Fralin P/U (leaves me kinda cold - a little).

I am seeking guidance about trying to maybe:
A) replace the value of the pots to adjust the sound
B) the little resistor soldered to the tone control

Or maybe I should start elsewhere. Lindy Fralin said - send us a description of the tone you want and we'll send you the appropriate pickups. Well I think I didn't know how to describe the sound. But possibly there are many other factors that affect the tonal output of the instrument.

Where should I start - let's say with the basic theory of the electronics of the guitar and how it affects the output tone.

Thanks
Jim N (Toronto)


----------



## gtract (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Jim. Here are a couple of useful links :
Guitar Wiring FAQs
STEWMAC.COM : Understanding Guitar Wiring Free information
Donald Brosnac's Guitar Electronics for Musicians is a good resource, as is Adrian Legg's Customizing Your Electric Guitar. Good luck.
Dave.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Basically the value of the pot determines how much high end is attenuated, if any. So you can make your guitar darker by using lower value pots or brighter by using higher value pots. The capacitor controls how much treble ( in the usual circuit as there are bass cut circuits as well) is rolled off to ground by adjusting the tone pot. So you can affect the range of treble cut by using larger values for more roll off and smaller values for less roll off.

I would start with replacing the stock electronics with better quality pots and caps with the same values, then decide where to go from there.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I have no experience with Bass, but I recently modded a 2006 Classic Gold Top. I went with BB1 and BB2 that I purchased on Kijijji. They were from a Historic LP. Excellent pickups. I also installed an RS guitarworks vintage pot and cap set. They are excellent to deal with and the difference is light night and day from my original Ceramic pickups and stock caps and pots.
I would take a look at them. Also if you can get a tone that is used by some famous Bass players eg. "Roscoe Beck Tone"
It might help the retailers steer you in the right direction.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i would get some alligator clips, and rig up some leads.
then, you can experiment with different pots and caps etc without actually installing anything.
this allows you to try out different combinations in real time, and make quick comparisons.
i do it all the time.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Hey jsnto,
It's a good idea to start with asking 2 things: what is the sound you want, (i.e. do other players have that sound, and what gear do they use) and what is the sound you have. If you are %100 happy with your amp (and have changed all the settings from their old spot and still aren't happy), then break down the components on the Bass. what type of wood does it have, type of neck joint, what kind of magnet is in the pickup, what is the DC resistance of the pickup? Changing the pots and caps make a bit of difference in the highs, but the wood magnets and windings in the pickup make up a bit more of the mid structure. Anything is possible as long as you know what your goal is!!!!


----------

